# Parking Space needed in cluster V JLT



## derekmines (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks to the amazing mis-management of the parking situation in JLT I'm stuck with nowhere to park whilst at work and no other way to get to work.

I'm therefore looking for a space to rent in cluster V of JLT, 
I need it from 8am to 5pm Sun - Thu 

Happy to pay a reasonable rent for the privilege...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi,

Have you tried posting an advert on the news board of the building? (if they have one?). Also I think there is a JLT community forum, maybe that's a good option too.

Unfortunately we'll have to close this thread as no type of adverts are allowed here (even the 'wanted' type of adverts) but good luck with your search. I know parking in JLT is a pain in the rear at the moment!


----------

